# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Αυτόματη προσαρμογή θερμοκρασίας για ταρατσόκουτα

## Neuro

Προχωρώντας στην κατασκευή του κόμβου μου και συγκεκριμένα στο ταρατσοPC, από συνομιλίες που έχω με διάφορους κομβούχους και διαβάζοντας διάφορα άρθρα στο forum επιβεβαίωσα ότι η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας και η υγρασία είναι δύο μεγάλοι εχθροί στην σταθερότητα και μακροβιότητα του συστήματος. 

Η λύση φαίνεται να είναι στην διατήρηση της θερμοκρασίας μέσω του εξαερισμού. Έχοντας αγοράσει μερικά fans για το ταρατσόκουτο τα οποία έχουν ένα καλώδιο με μία αντίσταση 56 Ohms (εάν την διαβάζω σωστά) ώστε η ταχύτητα να μπορεί να μεταβληθεί από 2800 RPM (χωρίς την αντίσταση) στα 1600 RPM (με την αντίσταση) σκεφτόμουν ότι μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μια θερμική αντίσταση με αρνητικό θερμικό συντελεστή (NTC thermistor), ώστε όσο η θερμοκρασία πέφτει στο εσωτερικό του κουτιού να μειώνεται η περιστροφή στους ανεμιστήρες και το αντίστροφο. Έτσι φαντάζομαι ότι μπορώ να κρατήσω την minimum θερμοκρασία άνω των 10 βαθμών πχ. (Δεδομένου ότι είμαστε στα 220 Volt και έχουμε αρκετή παραγωγή θερμότητας από το τροφοδοτικό και από ένα AMD επεξεργαστή  ::  ). Δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω θερμοστάτη, ούτε με ενδιαφέρει να κάνω monitor θερμοκρασία και περιστροφές από το PC.

Έχει φτιάξει κανένας κάτι ανάλογο ώστε να δώσει συμβουλές και τεχνογνωσία πάνω σε thermistors; Δυστυχώς δε βρήκα συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες στο forum κάνοντας αναζήτηση παρά μόνο αναφορές. Οι γνώσεις μου σε ηλεκτρονικά είναι κυρίως θεωρητικές και θα εκτιμούσα την όποια βοήθεια σε πρακτικά θέματα, όπως εάν είναι η παραγωγή θερμότητας πάνω στον thermistor είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα οπότε ένα πιο σύνθετο κύκλωμα είναι απαραίτητο.

./gt

---edit---
Άλλαξα τον τίτλο της συζήτησης ώστε να αντανακλά καλύτερα το περιεχόμενό της.
---2nd edit---
Μερικά links εντός και εκτός του post πάνω στο θέμα θερμοκρασία / υγρασία σε ταρατσόκουτα.

Εσωτερικά links:
Πρόχειρο κύκλωμα από τον MAuVE
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=378686#378686

Κυκλώματα στο Internet από τον KYROS
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=378787#378787

Χρήση θερμοστάτη δωματίου από τον KYROS
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=381015#381015

Πλήρη θεωρητική ανάπτυξη του θέματος από τον lakis
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=381357#381357

Εξωτερικά links:
Κύκλωμα με transistor γερμανίου από τον KYROS
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=381501

Κύκλωμα για στατική ρύθμιση στροφών ανεμιστήρα από τον panoz
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=379077#379077

----------


## Valis

Για να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις χρειάζεσαι θεωρητικά ένα κύκλωμα γραμμικό ή ψηφιακό το οποίο θα διαβάζει το NTC ή PTC και θα ενεργεί ανάλογα με PWM στις στροφές. 

Αν όμως θέλεις:

- να βάλεις λειτουργικό linux στο μηχάνημά σου
- υποστηρίζει pwm η μητρική σου

Τότε μπορείς να βάλεις το πακέτο lmsensors το οποίο μπορεί αυτόματα να διαβάζει τις θερμοκρασίες από την μητρική σου και ανάλογα να ρυθμίζει τις στροφές στα fan σου. 

Αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι θέλεις κύκλωμα αυτόνομο τότε πες μου πόσες εισόδους και πόσες εξόδους θέλεις να σου σχεδιάσω το κυκλωματάκι σου και αν θέλεις να στο φτιάξω κιόλας  :: 

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## VFXCode

Το 99& των καλων καινουργιων ανεμηστηρων την εχουν αυτη την λειτουργεια απο το εργοστασιο. Αν δεν εχεις προβλημα να ξοδεψεις 30€ στην χειροτερη για 2 80αριδες τοτε στο συνηστω σαν την πιο γρηγορη και plug and play λυση.

----------


## commando

> Προχωρώντας στην κατασκευή του κόμβου μου και συγκεκριμένα στο ταρατσοPC, από συνομιλίες που έχω με διάφορους κομβούχους και διαβάζοντας διάφορα άρθρα στο forum επιβεβαίωσα ότι η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας και η υγρασία είναι δύο μεγάλοι εχθροί στην σταθερότητα και μακροβιότητα του συστήματος. 
> 
> Η λύση φαίνεται να είναι στην διατήρηση της θερμοκρασίας μέσω του εξαερισμού. Έχοντας αγοράσει μερικά fans για το ταρατσόκουτο τα οποία έχουν ένα καλώδιο με μία αντίσταση 56 Ohms (εάν την διαβάζω σωστά) ώστε η ταχύτητα να μπορεί να μεταβληθεί από 2800 RPM (χωρίς την αντίσταση) στα 1600 RPM (με την αντίσταση) σκεφτόμουν ότι μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μια θερμική αντίσταση με αρνητικό θερμικό συντελεστή (NTC thermistor), ώστε όσο η θερμοκρασία πέφτει στο εσωτερικό του κουτιού να μειώνεται η περιστροφή στους ανεμιστήρες και το αντίστροφο. Έτσι φαντάζομαι ότι μπορώ να κρατήσω την minimum θερμοκρασία άνω των 10 βαθμών πχ. (Δεδομένου ότι είμαστε στα 220 Volt και έχουμε αρκετή παραγωγή θερμότητας από το τροφοδοτικό και από ένα AMD επεξεργαστή  ). Δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω θερμοστάτη, ούτε με ενδιαφέρει να κάνω monitor θερμοκρασία και περιστροφές από το PC.
> 
> Έχει φτιάξει κανένας κάτι ανάλογο ώστε να δώσει συμβουλές και τεχνογνωσία πάνω σε thermistors; Δυστυχώς δε βρήκα συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες στο forum κάνοντας αναζήτηση παρά μόνο αναφορές. Οι γνώσεις μου σε ηλεκτρονικά είναι κυρίως θεωρητικές και θα εκτιμούσα την όποια βοήθεια σε πρακτικά θέματα, όπως εάν είναι η παραγωγή θερμότητας πάνω στον thermistor είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα οπότε ένα πιο σύνθετο κύκλωμα είναι απαραίτητο.
> 
> ./gt


AMD δικος μας εισαι δηλαδη οκ ελα καποια στιγμη να σου δωσω ενα διμεταλικο θερμιστορ 35κελσιου να δοκιμασεις αυτο θα βαλω και εγω ουτε 4 ευρω δε κανει απλα περιμενω να φτιαξει ο καιρος χαχαχαχαχαα!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## priestjim

Έχω φτιάξει 2 τέτοια συστηματάκια για το ταρατσοpc μου με MOSFET και NTC thermistor 35 C. Παίρνουν από τα +12 του PSU και αερίζουν ολόκληρο το ταρατσόκουτο. Θα ποστάρω λεπτομέριες και φωτογραφίες σύντομα...

----------


## commando

> Έχω φτιάξει 2 τέτοια συστηματάκια για το ταρατσοpc μου με MOSFET και NTC thermistor 35 C. Παίρνουν από τα +12 του PSU και αερίζουν ολόκληρο το ταρατσόκουτο. Θα ποστάρω λεπτομέριες και φωτογραφίες σύντομα...


Nαι ειναι καλη ιδεα να κανουμε και πλακετες και σε κοστος να τα πουλαμε σε οσους εχουν ταρατσοκουτο για να γλυτωνουν ετσι 5-10 ευρα ρευμα και σκονη βεβαια

----------


## Neuro

Να ευχαριστήσω καταρχάς όσους απάντησαν. Ποιο συγκεκριμένα τώρα:

Να αναφέρω καταρχάς ότι το κόστος και η ευκολία κατασκευής είναι θέμα, καλό θα ήταν να κατασκευαστεί κάτι που κοστίζει μέχρι 5 euro (χωρίς τα fanάκια) και είναι εύκολο να χρησιμοποιηθεί και από άλλους. Κάτι που με λίγο πειραματισμό ή με 2-3 απλές συναρτήσεις να μπορεί να μετατραπεί για ένα άλλο fanάκι ή μια άλλη θερμοκρασία. Με αυτό τον τρόπο κερδίζουν όλοι από την λύση και δεν είναι κάτι που θα δουλέψει μόνο στην δικιά μου περίπτωση.

Δε τίθεται θέμα lmsensors και γενικά monitoring του συστήματος μιας και οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν mt και από ότι έχω δει δεν δουλεύει για όλες τις μητρικές σωστά το πακέτο που έχει για system health. Επίσης δεν νομίζω πως στις περισσότερες μητρικές μπορείς να μεταβάλλεις την ταχύτητα περιστροφής από software και σίγουρα όχι από mt. Οπότε το κύκλωμα θα είναι ανεξάρτητο από το PC και δεν έχει να κάνει με την θερμοκρασία της CPU αλλά με την μέση θερμοκρασία του αέρα μέσα στο ταρατσόκουτο. Το PC ευνοείται πως έχει ψήκτρα ή/και ανεμιστήρες για CPU και northbridge Επίσης δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να είναι τρελής ακρίβειας, 1-2 βαθμοί πάνω-κάτω δεν κάνουν τόσο διαφορά. 

Οπότε ποστάρεται ότι κυκλώματα και hardware υπάρχει ώστε να βρούμε μια καλή λύση.

Valis, με το PWM εννοείς Pulse-Width Modulation φαντάζομαι, μπορείς να κάνεις post ένα κύκλωμα σε παρακαλώ. Χμμμ νομίζω με μία είσοδο και δύο εξόδους είναι αρκετό για τους περισσότερους.

VFXCode πολύ ακριβή λύση. Άλλωστε έτσι χάνουμε την χαρά της ιδιοκατασκευής.  :: 

Commando, πάντα AMD δεν υποστηρίζουμε τον WinTel μονοπώλιο  ::  . Θα σου στείλω PM για το thermistor.

Priestjim, τέλεια, κάνε post και το κύκλωμα και τα χαρακτηριστικά των MOSFET και thermistor plz.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις απαντήσεις.

./gt

----------


## DiTz

Εγώ πάλι πήρα δυο τέτοιους για το ταρατσόκουτο...

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.700474

Αμα καταλάβει ζέστη (με τους αισθητήρες που έχει κάθε ανεμηστήρας) ανεβάζει αμέσως στροφές και δείχνει να λειτουργεί άψογα...

Σύντομα θα κάνω και ενα μικρό review όλου του ταρατσόκουτου...


Διαμαντής!

----------


## Mixos

Neuro++  :: 

Καλή η ιδέα σου, συνέχισέ 'την και να μας ενημερώνεις....  :: 

Αν χρειαστείς τίποτα εδώ είμαστε...

----------


## Neuro

DiTz, δύσκολο να καταφέρουμε κάτι καλύτερο από πλευρά τιμής. Εγώ έχω πάρει τους ZM-F2 πάλι από e-shop αν και μάλλον έχουν τελειώσει. Με την ιδιοκατασκευή πιστεύω να ρίξουμε και άλλο τις στροφές, ώστε το PC να είναι πιο cozy τα κρύα βράδια του χειμώνα  :: 

Mixos, ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια αλλά τα συγχαρητήρια αξίζουν στα παιδιά που φτιάχνουν τα κυκλώματα. Μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε να προστεθεί στα AWMN Links.

./gt

----------


## MAuVE

> Έχει φτιάξει κανένας κάτι ανάλογο ώστε να δώσει συμβουλές και τεχνογνωσία πάνω σε thermistors;


Εχω φτιάξει και σε πληροφορώ ότι ετοιμάζεσαι ν' ακολουθήσεις λάθος δρόμο.

Η σκέψη σου ότι το θερμίστορ θα πάρει την θερμοκρασία του κουτίου, θα ήταν σωστή αν το θερμίστορ διαρρεόνταν από λίγο ρεύμα. 

Επειδή όμως στα απλά κυκλώματα όλο το ρεύμα περνάει μέσα από το θερμίστορ, το ρεύμα αυτό είναι που καθορίζει τη θερμοκρασία του θερμίστορ και όχι το περιβάλλον.

Καταλήγει λοιπόν στο τέλος σε ένα ασταθές σύστημα αυτομάτου ελέγχου (ΣΑΛ) γιατί αυξάνοντας το ρεύμα -> αυξάνει η θερμοκρασία -> μειώνεται η αντίσταση -> αυξάνεται το ρεύμα κοκ.

Στην περίπτωση σου χρειάζεται ακριβώς το αντίθετο: 
Ένα λαμπάκι που έχει θετικό συντελεστή μεταβολής της αντίστασης.

Στην αρχή παρεμβάλει μικρή αντίσταση, πράγμα που διευκολύνει τον ανεμιστήρα στο ξεκίνημα (με το θερμίστορ δεν θα ξεκινήσει κάν)

Στη συνέχεια όταν πάει ν' αυξηθεί το ρεύμα -> αυξάνει η αντίσταση -> μειώνεται το ρεύμα και τελικά επέρχεται ισορροπία. 
Αποτελεί ένα τυπικό ευσταθές ΣΑΛ

Αν θέλεις να έχεις έλεγχο των στροφών συναρτήσει της θερμοκρασίας θα πρέπει να περάσεις το ρεύμα του ανεμιστήρα από ένα τρανζίστορ ισχύος στη βάση του οποίου συνδέεται το θερμίστορ. Με τον τρόπο αυτό διορθώνεις τα δύο λάθη που σου επεσήμανα :
α) Ξεφορτώνεις το θερμίστορ από το ρεύμα του ανεμιστήρα.
β) Εισάγεις μία αντιστροφή στο βρόχο ελέγχου πράγμα που τον κάνει ευσταθή.

Τα έχω κάνει και τα δύο και δουλεύουν χρόνια τώρα.

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Neuro

> Επειδή όμως στα απλά κυκλώματα όλο το ρεύμα περνάει μέσα από το θερμίστορ, το ρεύμα αυτό είναι που καθορίζει τη θερμοκρασία του θερμίστορ και όχι το περιβάλλον.





> όπως εάν είναι η παραγωγή θερμότητας πάνω στον thermistor είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα οπότε ένα πιο σύνθετο κύκλωμα είναι απαραίτητο.


Το υποψιάσθηκαν αυτό που λες MauVE και το ανέφερα στο πρώτο post. Είναι δυνατόν να κάνεις post το κύκλωμα έστω και σε ascii art καθώς και τι thermistors και transistors έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει σε παρακαλώ;

----------


## MAuVE

Ένα πρόχειρο σκαρίφημα. 

Μη μου ζητήσεις τιμές και τύπους εξαρτημάτων.

Δες πόσα mA τραβάει ο ανεμιστήρας σε full και half στροφές και υπολόγισε το power dissipation του transistor.

Μετά δες τι β έχει και πιάσε την τάξη μεγέθους του ρεύματος της βάσης.

Ο διαιρέτης τάσης R2/(R1+R2+TNC) μαζί με το ρεύμα της βάσης πρέπει να σου δίνει τα volt +0,7V της χαμηλής ταχύτητας του ανεμιστήρα.

Σφίξε καλά το θερμίστορ στα χέρια σου -> 36.6 βαθμοί κελσίου και μέτρα με ωμόμετρο την αντίσταση του. 

Σε αυτό το σημείο θα ρύθμιζα την full ταχύτητα.

Ή θα λύσεις σύστημα δύο εξισώσεων με δύο αγνώστους ή θα πάρεις ένα μεγάλο κουτί με αντιστάσεις διαφόρων τιμών και θ' αρχίσεις τις δοκιμές.

----------


## Neuro

Άψογος, MauVE ++++++++

Επειδή δεν βγάζω καλά τα γράμματα σου στο pdf, προτείνεις Darlington pair transistor ώστε να έχουμε υψηλό β (λόγω βdp=β1xβ2), σωστά; 

+0,7V ή 0.7 + 0.7V για να "ανοίξει" μια και είναι σε σειρά;

Χίλια ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## Valis

Δεν είναι και τόσο καλό το κύκλωμα (παίζει όμως) γιατί ο θερμοκρασιακός συντελεστής των επαφών (P-N) του τρανζίστορ θα επιρρεάζει πολύ την συμπεριφορά του. Καλλίτερα είναι ένα 741 με ένα διαιρέτη τάσης σταθερό σστην μία πλευρά και ενα διαιρέτη με NTC στην άλλη. Και ένα μικρό τρανζίστορ.

Ακόμα καλλίτερα για πιο φτηνή λύση μπορούμε να μετράμε με ένα διοδάκι την θερμοκρασία αντί για NTC που είναι πιο ακριβό. 

Μόλις τελειώσω με την δουλειά που έχω (ελπίζω απόψε) θα σας φτιάξω μερικά να δείτε τι λέω. 

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## MAuVE

> Επειδή δεν βγάζω καλά τα γράμματα σου στο pdf, προτείνεις Darlington pair transistor ώστε να έχουμε υψηλό β (λόγω βdp=β1xβ2), σωστά;


Ναί. 
Όσο μεγαλύτερο το β τόσο απεξαρτάσαι από τα χαρακτηριστικά του transistor. Κάτι τέτοιο μας λέει και ο valis προτείνοντας op-amp που ως γνωστόν έχει πολύ μεγάλο open loop gain.
Αλλά είπα να το κρατήσουμε όσο πιό απλό γίνεται. 




> +0,7V ή 0.7 + 0.7V για να "ανοίξει" μια και είναι σε σειρά;


Όχι.

0,7V τάση διάβασης βάσης-εκπομπού συν την τάση λειτουργίας του ανεμιστήρα σε αργές στροφές. 
Από κάποιες δοκιμές που είχα κάνει, με τάση μεταξύ 5-7 V ο ανεμιστήρας λειτουργεί με ικανοποιητική παροχή και μανομετρικό χωρίς να κάνει και πολύ θόρυβο. 




> Χίλια ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.


Πάντα συμπαθούσα αυτούς που θέλουν να φτιάξουν κάτι μόνοι τους.

----------


## gas

[quote="DiTz"]Εγώ πάλι πήρα δυο τέτοιους για το ταρατσόκουτο...

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.700474

Αμα καταλάβει ζέστη (με τους αισθητήρες που έχει κάθε ανεμηστήρας) ανεβάζει αμέσως στροφές και δείχνει να λειτουργεί άψογα...



Υπαρχει λογος να δουλευουν τα fan κατω απο τους 20C;
βαζοντας εναν θερμοστατη ρυθμισμενο στους 15-20 βαθμους και σε συνδυασμο με τους ανεμιστηρες απο το e-shop εχουμε ενα απλο και φθηνο τροπο για να ελεγχουμε τα fans σε επιπεδο τριων καταστασεων: καθολου κατω απο 20c
μετρια απο 20c εως 55c
μεγιστη ανω των 55c

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiTz
> 
> Εγώ πάλι πήρα δυο τέτοιους για το ταρατσόκουτο...
> 
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.700474
> 
> Αμα καταλάβει ζέστη (με τους αισθητήρες που έχει κάθε ανεμηστήρας) ανεβάζει αμέσως στροφές και δείχνει να λειτουργεί άψογα...
> 
> 
> ...


δεν υπαρχουν θερμοστατες που να κλεινουν κυκλωμα στα 20-25 κ να κανουν <5 ευρω
αυτοι που εχω εγω κλεινουν στα 35 και θα τους βαλω στο πιο ζεστο μερος ισως την ψυκτρα του τροφοδοτικου

----------


## KYROS

Υπάρχουν πολλά κυκλώματα για έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση προτείνω έλεγχο on/off και όχι ρύθμιση στροφών, έτσι παρατείνετε η ζωή των ανεμιστήρων.
Επίσης προτείνονται τα παρακάτω.
1.Για όσους δεν θέλουν να πολυσκοτίζονται με κατασκευές μπορούνε να τοποθετήσουν έναν θερμοστάτη χώρου στο εσωτερικό του κουτιού και να παρεμβάλουν τους ανεμιστήρες.
2.Ηλεκτρονικό kit θερμοστάτη υπάρχει εδώ 
http://www.smartkit.gr/click.php?thepid ... =23&lang=1

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για κάτι ποιο ιδανικό μπορούμε να αναλύσουμε το θέμα σε βάθος.

Δείτε τα παρακάτω
http://www.heatsink-guide.com/content.p ... trol.shtml
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/auto-fan.html
http://www.bit-tech.net/article/51
http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM63.html

----------


## commando

> Υπάρχουν πολλά κυκλώματα για έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση προτείνω έλεγχο on/off και όχι ρύθμιση στροφών, έτσι παρατείνετε η ζωή των ανεμιστήρων.
> Επίσης προτείνονται τα παρακάτω.
> 1.Για όσους δεν θέλουν να πολυσκοτίζονται με κατασκευές μπορούνε να τοποθετήσουν έναν θερμοστάτη χώρου στο εσωτερικό του κουτιού και να παρεμβάλουν τους ανεμιστήρες.
> 2.Ηλεκτρονικό kit θερμοστάτη υπάρχει εδώ 
> http://www.smartkit.gr/click.php?thepid ... =23&lang=1
> 
> Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για κάτι ποιο ιδανικό μπορούμε να αναλύσουμε το θέμα σε βάθος.
> 
> Δείτε τα παρακάτω
> ...


σορυ Κυρο με προλαβες.Απορια!!! οι θερμοστατες χωρου ανοιγουν μονο κυκλωμα απο 20-30 οπου τον ρυθμισεις ,δεν κλεινουν ετσι δεν ειναι?οποτε το ρελε δεν το γλυτωνεις.

----------


## KYROS

Και ανοίγουν το κύκλωμα και το κλείνουν, ανάλογα την σύνδεση που θα κάνης , έχουν ανάλογες επαφές. (αν κατάλαβα καλά την ερώτηση)

----------


## commando

> Και ανοίγουν το κύκλωμα και το κλείνουν, ανάλογα την σύνδεση που θα κάνης , έχουν ανάλογες επαφές. (αν κατάλαβα καλά την ερώτηση)


Ναι καλα καταλαβες ειχα ρωτησει και μου ειχαν πει οχι οποτε θα κοιταξω σχετικα ευχαριστω πολυ κε Κυρο

----------


## Neuro

Ήταν δικιά μου προτίμηση στο αρχικό post να μην χρησιμοποιηθούν θερμοστάτες. Αναφερόμουν βέβαια σε μηχανικούς θερμοστάτες, οι ηλεκτρονικοί θερμοστάτες πάλι thermistors χρησιμοποιούν οπότε δεν έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά.
Τα links που έστειλε ο KYROS έχουν τα κυκλώματα και όλες τις λεπτομέρειες που ψάχναμε. Αισθάνομαι μεγάλο κορόιδο που δεν το έψαξα στο internet πρώτα.

Ooooops!  ::   ::

----------


## gas

Μπορει να υπαρχουν πολλα αξιολογα κυκλωματα αλλα για τη χρηση που το θελουμε αυτο θα πρεπει να ειναι:
αρκετα απλο χωρις πολλα εξαρτηματα και κατα την γνωμη μου να προτιμηθει ο διμεταλικος θερμοστατης λογω του υψηλου MTBF που χαρακτιριζει το υλικο.

----------


## Neuro

Ο μηχανικός θερμοστάτης έχει μεν υψηλό MTBF, οι ανεμιστήρες και το τροφοδοτικό όμως θα καταπονούνται πολύ περισσότερο με μια τέτοια λύση νομίζω. Αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που δεν ήθελα μια τέτοια λύση.

----------


## MAuVE

> Υπάρχουν πολλά κυκλώματα για έλεγχο θερμοκρασίας, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση προτείνω έλεγχο on/off και όχι ρύθμιση στροφών, έτσι παρατείνετε η ζωή των ανεμιστήρων.


Συνήθως ισχύει το αντίθετο. 

Εξαρτάται βέβαια από την συχνότητα διακοπής-επαναλειτουργίας.

Εξηγούμαι :

Η μηχανική φθορά ενός κινητήρα όπως και μιάς λυχνίας πυράκτωσης (αλλά όχι μόνον) αποτελείται από δύο συνιστώσες :

α) το χρόνο λειτουργίας
β) το πλήθος των αναβοσβυσμάτων

Το α) είναι εύκολα κατανοητό το β) οφείλεται στις αυξημένες μηχανικές τάσεις και τον χαμηλότερο συντελεστή απόδοσης -> μεγαλύτερη θερμική καταπόνηση που διέρχεται ένας κινητήρας ή μία λυχνία κατά την εκκίνηση.

Για τον λόγο αυτό οι λυχνίες στα φανάρια της τροχαίας δεν μένουν ποτέ χωρίς ρεύμα.
Στο "άναμα" περνάει τόσο ρεύμα ώστε να φωτοβολούν, στο "σβήσιμο" περνάει τόσο ρεύμα όσο να κρατάει το νήμα ζεστό.
Ο τρόπος αυτός αυξάνει τη διάρκια ζωής της λάμπας κατά πολλές φορές.

Το ίδιο και με τους κινητήρες. 
Αν η κίνηση πρέπει να διακόπτεται, όπως ας πούμε στους γερανούς, αυτό γίνεται με άλλα μέσα πχ με ηλεκτρομαγνητικούς συμπλέκτες γιατί υπάρχει περιορισμός στα πόσα αναβοσβησίματα μπορεί ν' αντέξει ανά ώρα ένας κινητήρας, ανεξάρτητα από τη φθορά.
Με μία κουβέντα, αν το παρακάνεις στο on-off τον έκαψες τον κινητήρα.

Γενικά, αν η ανάγκη για on-off είναι της τάξης των χ ανά ώρα είναι από πλευράς διάρκειας ζωής του αναμιστήρα καλύτερη η λύση του να κατεβάζεις στροφές αντί να τον κλείνεις.

----------


## Neuro

Χε χε, ορίστε και η επιστημονική αιτιολόγηση που εγώ δεν μπορούσα να δώσω, ώστε να μην χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα on/off κύκλωμα.  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> επιστημονική αιτιολόγηση


Οχι και επιστημονική, πρακτική ίσως.

Για να καταλάβεις.

Σε ένα μηχάνημα που χρησιμοποιεί μία λυχνία Xenon με μέση διάρκεια ζωής 2000 ώρες και κόστος αντικατάστασης 5000 USD ο κατασκευαστής συνιστά να μην σβύνει για χρονικά διαστήματα συντομότερα των 10-12 ωρών.

Ετσι το μηχάνημα που την φιλοξενεί μένει αναμένο μέρα-νύκτα τις εργάσιμες ημέρες και σβύνει μόνο τα Σαββατοκύριακα και όταν μεσολαβούν αργίες διακοπές κλπ.

Αλλά και στους servers βάζω τους δίσκους να κόβουν όταν δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί για μία ώρα τουλάχιστον. 

Είμαι περίεργος οι άλλοι τι χρόνο βάζουν, αν βάζουν.

----------


## Valis

> Αλλά και στους servers βάζω τους δίσκους να κόβουν όταν δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί για μία ώρα τουλάχιστον. 
> 
> Είμαι περίεργος οι άλλοι τι χρόνο βάζουν, αν βάζουν.


Μια ώρα και εγώ.

----------


## ngia

> Είμαι περίεργος οι άλλοι τι χρόνο βάζουν, αν βάζουν.


να μη κόβουν καθόλου

----------


## KYROS

Οι θεωρίες περί εκκινήσεως και ρεύματα εκκινήσεως είναι σωστές με εξαίρεση σε μοτέρ τύπου step motor

Τα μοτέρ των ανεμιστήρων για PC είναι απλού τύπου step motor ανθεκτικά σε πολλαπλές εκκινήσεις, μα με πρόβλημα στα συστήματα τριβής αφού χρησιμοποιούν κουζινέτα και όχι ρουλεμάν.

Έτσι το πρόβλημα επικεντρώνετε στις ώρες λειτουργίας και όχι εκκινήσεων.

Με ένα σύστημα απλού θερμοστάτη θα έχουμε περίπου ακινησία του ανεμιστήρα κατά τους χειμερινούς μήνες, ενώ το καλοκαίρι θα δουλεύει συνεχώς.

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους σκληρούς δίσκους γιαυτό υπάρχει η πρόβλεψη off και όχι low mode.

----------


## VFXCode

> Είμαι περίεργος οι άλλοι τι χρόνο βάζουν, αν βάζουν.


Παλια για ενα διαστημα ενος μηνα το ειχα για 15 λεπτα. Μετα εως και τωρα το εχω απεριοριστο. Αλλωστε χρισιμοποιουνται συνεχεια.

----------


## Mixos

Μήπως αντί για θερμίστορ μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το LM35 :

http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM35.html

αλλά θα πρέπει να παίξουμε με dimmer μετά...

Απλά ιδέα δίνω για περαιτέρω κατασκευή....

----------


## MAuVE

> Οι θεωρίες περί εκκινήσεως και ρεύματα εκκινήσεως είναι σωστές με εξαίρεση σε μοτέρ τύπου step motor....


H DALLAS Semiconductor/MAXIM φαίνεται να έχει αντίθετη άποψη :

_Fan Control Advances: Consider Fan Regulation
Controlling fan speed as a function of temperature is a useful technique for reducing system noise and increasing the fan's lifetime. Two different types of integrated circuits (ICs) that can be used to control fan speed are discussed._

Λες να δέσμευσαν κεφάλαια για να βγάλουν στην αγορά προιόντα που δεν χρειάζονται ;

Link :

http://www.maxim-ic.com/appnotes.cfm/an_pk/896

Και βέβαια οι σοβαροί ανεμιστήρες έχουν ρουλμάν. Δεν το συζητάμε.

----------


## Bill.amd

Θα ρωτήσω κάτι κι αν κάνω λάθος πέστε μου...
Υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος που δεν δουλεύετε τους επεξεργαστές σας χωρίς ανεμηστήρα;;; Η λήση αυτή σε κάποιους επεξεργαστές της τάξης του 700 -1000ΜΗz είναι πολύ καλή...
Είχα το 2001 έναν amd Duron 700αρι. Τον πήγα στα 750 ,του έβγαλα τον ανεμηστήρα και του ανέβασα τα βόλτ. Έβγαλα τον ανεμηστήρα και αν και η ψύκτρα του ήταν πολύ μικρή δεν κόλλαγε. Το ρεκόρ του ήταν καλοκαίρι με κλειστό κουτί και ενώ δούλευε στο 100% να πιάσει 109 βαθμούς... Αυτό ήταν το ρεκόρ μου... Δούλεψε έτσι για 1,5 χρόνο μέχρι που τον έκανα 950. Στα 950 η αντοχή του στη θερμοκρασία μικρή... Μόλις πέρναγε τους 54βαθμούς κόλαγε.
Λέω τώρα. Αν πάρουμε έναν σύγρονο AMD (για Intel δεν ξέρω αλλά νομίζω ότι καίγονται) του κατεβάσουμε λίγο την ταχύτητα και τον αφήσουμε να ζεματάει μέσα στο ταρατσόκουτο τί πειράζει;;; Έτσι σίγουρα δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα με την υγρασία ακόμα και σε χιονοθύελα.

----------


## VFXCode

> ...


Οι ζωη των επεξεργαστων μιωνεται με την αυξηση της θερμοκαριας. 
Το οτι ο Duron σου εφτασε 109 βαθμους δεν ειναι καθολου καλο.
Επισης το οτι δεν κωλαει δεν συμαινει οτι δεν βαζει λαθη στην επεξεργασια δεδομενων.
Ο duron σου καταφερε να φτασει σε αυτην την θερμοκρασια επιτυχως διοτι δεν εχει καλο κυκλωμα προστασιας για την υπερθερμανση το οποιο η AMD διωρθωσε σε μεταγενεστερη γενια. Αντιθετα οι αντιστοιχοι Intel P3 ειχαν και μολις φταναν 80-90 εκλεινε το pc. Αρα αλλος ενας λογος που η Passive λυση δεν ειναι αφικτη.
Τωρα αν σου αρεσει να βασανιζεις τους υπολογιστες σου δικη σου επιλογη  ::  . Εγω απο την αλλη θεωρω απαραδεκτη την θερμοκρασια ανω των 55 βαθμων για οποιοδιποτε κοματι υπολογιστη.

----------


## Neuro

Σε πολλούς επεξεργαστές μπορείς να φθάσεις την θερμοκρασία αρκετά υψηλά χωρίς να καταστρέψεις τον επεξεργαστή σου. Ειδικά οι mobile επεξεργαστές μπορούν να αντέξουν μέγιστη θερμοκρασία μέχρι και 100 βαθμούς Κελσίου.
http://users.erols.com/chare/elec_pentium.htm
Παρόλα αυτά κάθε ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα, ολοκληρωμένο η μη, καταπονείται από υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Ο επεξεργαστής σου μπορεί να αντέξει την θερμοκρασία αλλά του μειώνεις την διάρκεια ζωής του.
http://www.overclockers.com/tips30/

----------


## Bill.amd

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω πόσο μπορεί να μείωσα τη διάρκεια ζωής του επεξεργαστή αλλά αυτός δούλεψε έτσι 1,5 χρόνο. Μετά στα 950 δούλεψε 7-8 μήνες, μετά έκανε 2 χρόνια σε γραφείο στα 900 και τελικά κατέλιξε στα χέρια του m0rales για πειραματισμό σε πλήρως λειτουργική κατάσταση. (ξεκλείδωτος multiplier και τέρμα βολτ)
Οι περισσότεροι επεξεργαστές για φορητούς είναι ίδιοι στον πηρύνα με τους σταθερούς εκτός από λίγους που δουλεύουν και με μικρότερη τάση... Βλέπε L5 μοντ για AMD.
Όσο για το οβερκλόκινγκ κι αυτό υποτίθεται ότι μειώνει τη διάρκεια ζωής του επεξεργαστή. Εγώ απλά πριν νομίζω ότι όσο και να μειωθεί η ζωή του πάλι έχει πολύ ακόμα...

----------


## commando

> Θα ρωτήσω κάτι κι αν κάνω λάθος πέστε μου...
> Υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος που δεν δουλεύετε τους επεξεργαστές σας χωρίς ανεμηστήρα;;; Η λήση αυτή σε κάποιους επεξεργαστές της τάξης του 700 -1000ΜΗz είναι πολύ καλή...
> Είχα το 2001 έναν amd Duron 700αρι. Τον πήγα στα 750 ,του έβγαλα τον ανεμηστήρα και του ανέβασα τα βόλτ. Έβγαλα τον ανεμηστήρα και αν και η ψύκτρα του ήταν πολύ μικρή δεν κόλλαγε. Το ρεκόρ του ήταν καλοκαίρι με κλειστό κουτί και ενώ δούλευε στο 100% να πιάσει 109 βαθμούς... Αυτό ήταν το ρεκόρ μου... Δούλεψε έτσι για 1,5 χρόνο μέχρι που τον έκανα 950. Στα 950 η αντοχή του στη θερμοκρασία μικρή... Μόλις πέρναγε τους 54βαθμούς κόλαγε.
> Λέω τώρα. Αν πάρουμε έναν σύγρονο AMD (για Intel δεν ξέρω αλλά νομίζω ότι καίγονται) του κατεβάσουμε λίγο την ταχύτητα και τον αφήσουμε να ζεματάει μέσα στο ταρατσόκουτο τί πειράζει;;; Έτσι σίγουρα δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα με την υγρασία ακόμα και σε χιονοθύελα.


Φιλε bill τι εγινε το κομοδινο το πουλησες?
Απο χτες δουλευει ο κεντρικος επεξεργαστης και με χωρις ψυκτρα με μονο τον αισθητηρα-θερμοστατη 35κελσιου πανω στην ψυκτρα που αν υπαρξει ζορι θα γυρναει το κεντρικο ανεμιστηρακι του ρουτερ.Ακομα ειναι βεβαια πειραματικο αλλα και οταν εκανα πατεντες ο AMD 500 δεν κολλησε απλα εσβησε ολο το μηχανημα.Ειναι οντως υπερβολικο να υπαρχει ανεμιστηρας με τετοιο καιρο και ετσι κερδιζουμε καποια ελαχιστα βαττ.
Το σωστο να λεγεται ομως θελουμε χαλκο στο ανεμιστηρακι και ψαχνω να βρω τωρα.
Παρτε και μια φωτο περισσοτερα οταν ολοκληρωθει το project.
εχω χασει καπου το πολυμετρο με την θερμοκρασια και δεν μπορουσα να κανω τεστ.
Επισης δεν ειναι ετσι η μορφη του ρουτερ τωρα ηταν λαθος να ενωσω τις ψυκτρες power supply και cpu απλα το εκανα για τεστ.
Το τροφοδοτικο τωρα ειναι κατω .

----------


## Neuro

Τέλος πάντων, δικαίωμα του καθενός να κάνει ότι θέλει με τον επεξεργαστή του. Από το να του κόψει τα pinάκια και να τον κάνει σκουλαρίκι (όπως έκανε μια γνωστή μου) μέχρι να τον χρησιμοποιεί σαν θερμική εστία για να ψήνει ελληνικό καφέ.  :: 

Για όποιον θέλει να χρησιμοποιεί το ταρατσόκουτο σαν φούρνο, αφαιρεί τους ανεμιστήρες και presto ψήνεται το παστίτσιο σε 45 λεπτά (nstreme, ρύθμηση 3 ifs).  :: 

Θα προτιμήσω την πεπατημένη λύση του active cooling και θα κρατήσω την μαγειρική μακριά από τον υπολογιστή.  ::

----------


## KYROS

Παρά τις εποικοδομητικές αντιρρήσεις και ξέροντας ότι εδώ πολλά παιδιά ζητάνε απλές , γρήγορες, και οικονομικές λύσεις, παραθέτω δυο εκδοχές ελέγχου ανεμιστήρα για ταρατσοPC με θερμοστάτη δωματίου.

Στην μια εκδοχή ξεκινά ο ανεμιστήρας Πάνο από 30ο 
Στην άλλη εκδοχή δουλεύει τις μισές στροφές , και στο φούλ όταν ξεπεράσει τους 30ο

----------


## Neuro

Ανεξαρτήτου των αντιρρήσεων, είναι μία αρκετά πρακτική λύση. Να ρωτήσω όμως μερικές διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις. Όλοι οι θερμοστάτες δωματίου κάνουν; Όλοι οι θερμοστάτες έχουν δύο εξόδους όπου η μία είναι αντίστροφη της άλλης; Γιατί λες συγκεκριμένα 30 βαθμούς; Στους θερμοστάτες που έχω στο σπίτι αυτή είναι η μέγιστη θερμοκρασία, δεν μπορείς να βάλεις τον θερμοστάτη σε πιο χαμηλή θερμοκρασία;

----------


## KYROS

1. Βάζεις ότι όριο θερμοκρασίας θες.
2. ψάχνεις για θερμοστάτη διπλής επαφής .

----------


## commando

Πολυ καλο απλα απορριπτω την λυση του θεμοστατη οικιας καθως θελουμε κατι που να "πιανει" πολυ γρηγορα την μεταβολη θερμοκρασιας της cpu.Σε νεες μητρικες αυτο το κανει μονος του ενας winbond controller αλλα σε παλια board μονο αν χωσεις εναν αισθητηρα πολυ κοντα στην ψυκτρα θα βοηθησει.Ενα τετοιο διμεταλικο θερμοστατη εχωσα και εγω αναμεσα στην ψυκτρα.
Καποιοι παλιοι θα θυμουνται ενα board που ειχε αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας ετσι και σφηνωνε αναμεσα στην ψυκτρα,ενω αλλα τον ειχαν απο κατω απο την cpu.
Ο οικιακος θα εχει ενα lag...αλλα αν ρυθμιστει χαμηλα και μπει κοντα γυρω στη cpu θα ειναι καλυτερα πιστευω.
Ζητουνται παντως διμεταλλικοι 20-30 Κελσιου μπορει να βρει κανεις?Δεν βρηκα εγω.
To μοντελο του θερμοστατη ειναι CR ( οποιος θελει να αγορασει)
http://www.pepiusa.com/modc.html
Aυτοι οι κωλοαμερικανοι λενε οτι εχει απο 5-200κελσιου αλλα δεν βρισκω στα μαγαζια.

----------


## papashark

> Πολυ καλο απλα απορριπτω την λυση του θεμοστατη οικιας καθως θελουμε κατι που να "πιανει" πολυ γρηγορα την μεταβολη θερμοκρασιας της cpu.Σε νεες μητρικες αυτο το κανει μονος του ενας winbond controller αλλα σε παλια board μονο αν χωσεις εναν αισθητηρα πολυ κοντα στην ψυκτρα θα βοηθησει.Ενα τετοιο διμεταλικο θερμοστατη εχωσα και εγω αναμεσα στην ψυκτρα.
> Καποιοι παλιοι θα θυμουνται ενα board που ειχε αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας ετσι και σφηνωνε αναμεσα στην ψυκτρα,ενω αλλα τον ειχαν απο κατω απο την cpu.
> Ο οικιακος θα εχει ενα lag...αλλα αν ρυθμιστει χαμηλα και μπει κοντα γυρω στη cpu θα ειναι καλυτερα πιστευω.
> Ζητουνται παντως διμεταλλικοι 20-30 Κελσιου μπορει να βρει κανεις?Δεν βρηκα εγω.
> To μοντελο του θερμοστατη ειναι CR ( οποιος θελει να αγορασει)
> http://www.pepiusa.com/modc.html
> Aυτοι οι κωλοαμερικανοι λενε οτι εχει απο 5-200κελσιου αλλα δεν βρισκω στα μαγαζια.


Μια χαρά είναι για θερμοστάτη κουτιού  ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## sv1bds

Πρώτα για τη χρηστικότητα , εάν κάνει 'σκαλάκια' (αλλάζει σε βήματα) τότε
ίσως είναι ενοχλητικό στο αυτί.

Τώρα για τη ρύθμιση με μεταβολή της τάσης υπάρχουν 2 προβλήματα.
Η τάση δεν μπορεί να πέσει πάρα πολυ γιατί τότε σταματάει το μοτέρ και καίγεται. Το δεύτερο είναι οταν έχουμε βάλει αρχική τάση αρκετά μικρή
τότε μπορεί να ΜΗΝ ξεκινήσει το μοτερ και να καεί πάλι. Μια λύση σε αυτό
είναι ένας ηλεκτρολιτικός που να δίνει αρχική τάση και μετά όταν φορτιστεί να μην δίνει. Οσο για εξαρτήματα σχεδον κάθε μητρική έχει θερμιστορ 10 ΚΩμ (ένα μικρό μαύρο σαν πολυ μικρος κεραμικός) που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με τελεστικό. Αλλιώς σε τροφοδοτικά ΗΥ με ρυθμιση στροφων του ανεμιιστήρα υπάρχουν κατι μικρά πράσινα σε σειρά με τον ανεμηστήρα κοντα στη ψύκρτα των διόδων που είνα θερμίστορ των 100 Ωμ που μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για τον έλεγχο στροφών. Αν κάποιος βάλει μια απλή αντίσταση για απλή μείωση τότε παράλληλα να βάλει ένα ηλεκτρολυτικό μερικά χιλιάδες μF για να παίρνει μπροστά. Θα δει οτι
στην αρχη θα γυρίζει πιο γρήγορα.

Ο σωστός τρόπος είναι με διαμόρφωση εύρους παλμών , κάτι που χρησιμοποιήτε πλέον και στις μητρικές. Το κίτρινο καλωδιάκι δίνει
παλμάκια σε σχέση με τις στροφές που γυρίζει ο 'Φάνης'.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## Neuro

Μισό λεπτό γιατί νομίζω μπερδευτήκαμε λίγο νομίζω. Από ότι βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες του commando, έχει passive cooling (μόνο ψήκτρα) στον επεξεργαστή του και, αν μπορώ να καταλάβω καλά, ένα "γυμνό" PSU αναποδογυρισμένο πάνω από την CPU. Επίσης ο μοναδικός ανεμιστήρας, είναι αυτός του κουτιού του και βρίσκεται αριστερά από την CPU και το PSU. Έχει βασικά την παραγωγή θερμότητας συγκεντρωμένη κυρίως σε ένα σημείο οπότε είναι απαραίτητο να εξάγει θερμότητα με το που αρχίσει να ζεσταίνεται η CPU του. Η περιβάλλουσα θερμότητα δεν είναι για αυτόν τόσο σημαντική.

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κατηγοριοποιήσουμε λίγο τις περιπτώσεις; Δηλαδή:
* Τροφοδοσία:
[list:266c9]
- 220 Volt, πρόσθετη θερμότητα λόγω PSU.
- 12 Volt (poe ή/και dc-to-dc PSU), αμελητέα πρόσθετη θερμότητα
* Σύστημα ψύξης:
- Ενεργή ψύξη (ανεμιστήρες σε PSU, CPU, NB ανάλογα με το σύστημα), επικέντρωση στην περιβάλλουσα θερμοκρασία.
- Παθητική ψύξη, επικέντρωση στο ποιο θερμό στοιχείο του συστήματος για ταχύτερη απόκριση.[/list:u:266c9]

Άλλες κατηγορίες;

----------


## papashark

> ...





> ...


Εχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Kyros μίλησε για ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας του ταρατσοκουτου, και όχι του επεξεργαστή.....




> Πρώτα για τη χρηστικότητα , εάν κάνει 'σκαλάκια' (αλλάζει σε βήματα) τότε
> ίσως είναι ενοχλητικό στο αυτί.


Καλά, εσύ στην ταράτσα την βγάζεις μέρα νύχτα, και θα σε ενοχλεί ?  ::

----------


## lakis

Έχω την άποψη ότι θα πρέπει να δούμε την κατασκευή αυτή σε σχέση με το τι περιέχει το κουτί που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί. Βασική αρχή θα πρέπει να είναι η κατασκευή να έχει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερους αυτοματισμούς και η ιδανική θα είναι η κατασκευή θα φέρει παθητική ψύξη. Ο προσανατολισμός του κουτιού πρέπει να είναι βόρειος και αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να είναι υπό σκιά. 

Υπάρχουν δύο βασικές κατηγορίες ταρατσόκουτων σε σχέση με το περιεχόμενό τους:
1.	Αυτά που περιέχουν Routerboard.
2.	Και αυτά που έχουν κάποια μητρική πλακέτα pc.
Τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματα τους έχουν αναπτυχθεί από άλλους και θεωρούνται γνωστά.
1.	Τα πρώτα δεν αναπτύσσουν υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και αν μάλιστα τοποθετηθούν στο τυποποιημένο μεταλλικό τους κουτί από αλουμίνιο, απάγεται η θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσσεται στο εσωτερικό τους από το αλουμίνιο και απορρίπτεται στο περιβάλλον. Η απαγωγή θερμότητας γίνεται παθητικά, χωρίς την χρήση ανεμιστήρων ακόμη και αν χρησιμοποιηθεί πλαστικό ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί αντί του μεταλλικού.
2.	Η δεύτερη κατασκευή έχει αρκετές ιδιομορφίες και παραμέτρους:
2.1	Κουτί με κοινό τροφοδοτικό PC 220VΑC. Παράμετροι που αυξομειώνουν την έκλυση της θερμοκρασίας στο εσωτερικό του κουτιού έχουν άμεση σχέση με τον επεξεργαστή και την μνήμη που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί. Το τροφοδοτικό PC 220VΑC από μόνο του εκλύει μεγάλα ποσά θερμότητας και καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί μεγάλης ισχύος. 
Η αντιμετώπιση της εσωτερικής υπερθέρμανσης του εσωτερικού του κουτιού πρέπει να γίνει σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση με βεβιασμένη κυκλοφορία αέρα. Έτσι η πλειονότητα των κατασκευών αυτών χρησιμοποιεί δύο ανοίγματα που συνήθως κατασκευάζονται από καμπύλες 90 μοιρών PVC και εσωτερικά του κουτιού τοποθετείται ένας ή δύο ανεμιστήρες πίσω ακριβώς από τις γωνίες. Η εισαγωγή του αέρα θα πρέπει να γίνεται πάντα από το κάτω μέρος του κουτιού έτσι ώστε να η ροή του αέρα που γίνεται λόγω της ανάπτυξης θερμοκρασίας στο εσωτερικό να δημιουργεί μια υποπίεση στην εισαγωγή και να μπορεί να εισάγεται νωπός αέρας του περιβάλλοντος που για την περίπτωση της Αθήνας τις ημέρες καύσωνα φθάνει και τους 35 βαθμούς κελσίου. Στην περίπτωση που τοποθετηθεί ένας ανεμιστήρας, καλό είναι να τοποθετηθεί στην εξαγωγή, έτσι ώστε η ταχύτητα του αέρα και η στατική πίεση στην εισαγωγή να είναι μικρότερη. Αυτό αποτρέπει να παρασυρθούν μαζί με τον αέρα σταγονίδια βροχής. Εδώ θα πρέπει να τονιστεί ότι σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα πρέπει να έρχεται σε επαφή η μητρική με το κάτω μέρος του κουτιού. 
Στην εισαγωγή του αέρα καλό θα ήταν να τοποθετηθεί ένα φίλτρο αέρα που θα συλλέγει την σκόνη. Το φθηνότερο και το καλύτερο για την περίπτωση αυτή είναι το φύλλο που χρησιμοποιείται στον αποροφητήρα της ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας.

2.2.Ηλεκτρική τροφοδοσία με συνεχές ρεύμα. 
Η ανάγκη δημιουργίας των carpc μας έχει δώσει τροφοδοτικά συνεχούς ρεύματος 10-32VDC-12VDC, πολύ μικρών διαστάσεων και που πρακτικά δεν αποβάλλουν θερμότητα. Η εξέλιξή τους μάλιστα είναι εκπληκτική αφού μπορούν να λειτουργούν σε ένα μεγάλο εύρος τάσης από 10 έως 32VDC στην είσοδό τους και η έξοδό τους δίνει σταθεροποιημένη τάση 12VDC. Έτσι λύνεται και το πρόβλημα της πτώσης τάσεως όταν το ταρατσοπισί που πρόκειται να τροφοδοτήσουμε είναι σε μεγάλη απόσταση από τον μετασχηματιστή 220VAC/ ….DC.
Η χρήση του τροφοδοτικού DC-DC, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την αφαίρεση μίας μεγάλης πηγής θερμότητας από το κουτί της κατασκευής μας. Αν η επιλογή της μητρικής και των άλλων εξαρτημάτων γίνει με προσοχή τότε η θερμοκρασία στο κουτί δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα και μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί εύκολα με την χρήση ενός μικρού ανεμιστήρα.

ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΛΥΣΕΩΝ.
Η 1η λύση θα πρέπει αντικειμενικά να θεωρηθεί ιδανική όταν δεν υπάρχει κοντά διαθέσιμη ηλεκτρική παροχή από το δίκτυο της πόλης ή όταν οι απαιτήσεις σε απώλειες σήματος λόγω μεγάλων καλωδίων να είναι όσο το δυνατόν μικρότερες. Επίσης είναι ιδανική όταν για διάφορούς λόγους, θα πρέπει να τροφοδοτήσουμε ηλεκτρικά το κουτί μας μέσω του καλωδίου UTP με POE. 
Πλεονεκτήματα αυτής αποτελούν η μικρές απώλειες σήματος των καλωδίων από το feeder στην ασύρματη κάρτα, η μικρή ηλεκτρική κατανάλωση και κατά συνέπεια μπορεί τροφοδοτείται ηλεκτρικά από μπαταρίες και ήπιες μορφές ενέργειας σε περιπτώσεις απομακρυσμένων κόμβων, η ασφάλεια έναντι ηλεκτροπληξίας και ο παθητικός τρόπος απαγωγής της θερμότητας. Επίσης επειδή το κουτί είναι στεγανό χωρίς ανοίγματα δεν εισέρχεται υγρασία.
Μειονεκτήματα της λύσης αυτής θα πρέπει να θεωρηθούν η μικρή ισχύς της συσκευής, δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με μέγιστη ισχύ για όλα τα interfaces, το μεγαλύτερο κόστος κτήσης ανά interfaces αντισταθμίζεται από την μικρότερη κατανάλωση μετά από ένα χρονικό διάστημα λειτουργίας.
Η 2η λύση που συνήθως προτιμάται από τους περισσότερους χρήστες του ΑΜΔΑ, έχει σαν κύριο πλεονέκτημά της την τοποθέτηση μέχρι και 6 interfaces στο ίδιο κουτί, εφόσον λειτουργεί εντός του επιτρεπτού εύρους συχνοτήτων, την μικρότερη αρχική δαπάνη κατασκευής (στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιείται η μητρική του παλιού PC) αλλά παρουσιάζει τα γνωστά προβλήματα απαγωγής της θερμοκρασίας και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις και την παρουσία υγρασίας, σε εξοπλισμό που δεν έχει κατασκευαστεί για να λειτουργεί σε εξωτερικό περιβάλλον και κατά συνέπεια πρέπει να αναμένεται ότι έχει μικρότερη περίοδο ζωής.
Η κατασκευή 2.1 έχει το πλεονέκτημα της αφαίρεσης μιας μεγάλης πηγής θερμότητας από το κουτί, την ασφάλεια από ηλεκτροπληξία που δεν πρέπει να αγνοείται (πολλά ατυχήματα συμβαίνουν όχι από την επαφή με το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα αλλά από την απώλεια της ισορροπίας και την πτώση που ακολουθεί) την εύκολη, μικρής δαπάνης και μεγάλης διάρκειας αυτονομίας σε περίπτωση ηλεκτρικής διακοπής, την μικρή κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος (αυτό βέβαια είναι σχετικό γιατί εξαρτάται και από το μήκος των ηλεκτρικών καλωδίων/ πτώσης τάσης κατά περίπτωση). 

Εγώ προσωπικά έχω εφαρμόσει όλες τις παραπάνω κατασκευές και τώρα προβληματίζομαι στο πως θα βελτιωθεί η τελευταία λύση. Η προσωπική μου άποψη που θέλω να καταθέσω είναι η εξής:
Η μητρική θα πρέπει να μπορεί να έχει δυνατότητα να δεχθεί 6 interfaces, να είναι ανθεκτική σε περιβαλλοντικές συνθήκες, να έχει μικρή ηλεκτρική κατανάλωση, αλλά να έχει αρκετή ισχύ για να σηκώσει όλα τα interfaces σε πλήρη ισχύ.
Η αναζήτηση αυτή με οδήγησε σε βιομηχανικές μητρικές που είναι κατασκευασμένες για να έχουν μεγαλύτερη αντοχή σε περιβαλλοντικές συνθήκες. Συγκεκριμένα έχω βρει μια μητρική ITX, διαστάσεων 17Χ17 εκ. του μέτρου, με επεξεργαστεί P4 mobile, έχει 2 mini PCI και μια PCI που μπορεί με διπλό riser να γίνει διπλή. Αν σ΄αυτή την μητρική τοποθετηθεί DC-DC τροφοδοτικό τότε οι ανάγκες απαγωγής θερμοκρασίας γίνονται ελάχιστες και τα ανοίγματα μπορούν να γίνουν μικρότερα. Το ιδανικό θα ήταν βέβαια αν θα μπορούσε το κουτί να ήταν απόλυτα στεγανό και η απαγωγή της θερμότητας να γίνονταν με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο με εναλλάκτη θερμότητας (παθητικό ή με χρήση αντλίας σύστημα ψύξης) ή με την χρήση πλάκας Peltier. Τα παραπάνω περιγραφόμενα υλικά έχουν αρχική δαπάνη μεγαλύτερη αλλά όμως αποσβένεται από την μικρότερη κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος κατά την λειτουργία τους. (η μητρική που έχω επιλέξει για την επόμενη κατασκευή μου είναι της commell ο τύπος 675).

Η κατασκευή λοιπόν μίας διάταξης που θα καταγράφει την θερμοκρασία και την υγρασία του εξωτερικού περιβάλλοντος και εσωτερικού του κουτιού θα μπορούσε να μας δώσει πληροφορίες για την τυποποίηση της κατασκευής των κουτιών και την βέλτιστη λύση απαγωγής της θερμότητας και υγρασίας από το εσωτερικό του κουτιού. 
Οι δυνατοί τρόποι κατασκευής του κουτιού που περιέχει τον εξοπλισμό μας είναι λίγοι και καλό θα ήταν να τυποποιηθούν, έτσι ώστε να μειωθούν τόσο τα έξοδα κατασκευής όσο και οι λειτουργικές αστοχίες, σαν αποτέλεσμα κακής κατασκευής.

----------


## commando

> Μισό λεπτό γιατί νομίζω μπερδευτήκαμε λίγο νομίζω. Από ότι βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες του commando, έχει passive cooling (μόνο ψήκτρα) στον επεξεργαστή του και, αν μπορώ να καταλάβω καλά, ένα "γυμνό" PSU αναποδογυρισμένο πάνω από την CPU. Επίσης ο μοναδικός ανεμιστήρας, είναι αυτός του κουτιού του και βρίσκεται αριστερά από την CPU και το PSU. Έχει βασικά την παραγωγή θερμότητας συγκεντρωμένη κυρίως σε ένα σημείο οπότε είναι απαραίτητο να εξάγει θερμότητα με το που αρχίσει να ζεσταίνεται η CPU του. Η περιβάλλουσα θερμότητα δεν είναι για αυτόν τόσο σημαντική.
> 
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να κατηγοριοποιήσουμε λίγο τις περιπτώσεις; Δηλαδή:
> * Τροφοδοσία:
> [list:f28f6]
> - 220 Volt, πρόσθετη θερμότητα λόγω PSU.
> - 12 Volt (poe ή/και dc-to-dc PSU), αμελητέα πρόσθετη θερμότητα
> * Σύστημα ψύξης:
> - Ενεργή ψύξη (ανεμιστήρες σε PSU, CPU, NB ανάλογα με το σύστημα), επικέντρωση στην περιβάλλουσα θερμοκρασία.
> ...


Ολα σωστα μπραβο κ χαιρομαι για τις αναλυσεις...μονο που το psu εφυγε απο πανω απο τη cpu ηταν λαθος μπηκε για τεστ θα μπει παλι εξτρα παθητικη ψυξη στο psu οπως θα δεις στο πρωτο ποστ του κομβου μου οπως ηταν παλια.
http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=11948.
Η ψυξη σε cm6,ma311,και γενικα σε ολο το pc ειδα οτι δεν ενδιαφερει.Μολις ζοριστηκε λιγο η cpu με κακη ψυξη εσβησε τελειως.Οποτε κατευθηνομαι μονο εκει προς το παρον.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Η ιδιοσυχνοτητα μεταφερεται ως γνωστο μεσα απο οτιδηποτε υπαρχει στο σπιτι και ειδικα σωληνες οποτε μην απορεις αν ακουγεται και κατω στο διαμερισμα κατι.Εγω απο την τουαλετα και τον αεραγωγο της ακουγα το ανεμιστηρακι του ταρατσοκουτου.Εξαρταται κ ποσο ευαισθητο αυτι εχει κανεις βεβαια.

----------


## lakis

Προφανώς θα ήθελε να πει στερεόφερτος θόρυβος φαινόμενο που εξαρτάται από την μάζα του υλικού (που συνεπάγεται μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα του ηχητικού κύματος) στο οποίο διαδίδεται και από την συχνότητα εκπομπής.

----------


## lakis

Η ανθρωπινή αντίληψη της ακοής είναι λογαριθμική και γι'αυτό όλα τα μεγέθη στη ακουστική είναι λογαριθμητικά. Η γεροντική κώφωση αρχίζει περίπου από τα 25 έτη. 
Συμπέρασμα: τα όπλα που χρησιμοποιεί ο Commando είναι ψεύτικα. 
Δεν είναι δυνατόν στην ηλικία του να ακούει τετοια πράγματα αν χρησιμοποιεί αληθινά όπλα. 
Ελπίζω με την λήξη της Αποκρειάς να κατεβάσει τα νεροπίστολά του.

----------


## commando

> Η ανθρωπινή αντίληψη της ακοής είναι λογαριθμική και γι'αυτό όλα τα μεγέθη στη ακουστική είναι λογαριθμητικά. Η γεροντική κώφωση αρχίζει περίπου από τα 25 έτη. 
> Συμπέρασμα: τα όπλα που χρησιμοποιεί ο Commando είναι ψεύτικα. 
> Δεν είναι δυνατόν στην ηλικία του να ακούει τετοια πράγματα αν χρησιμοποιεί αληθινά όπλα. 
> Ελπίζω με την λήξη της Αποκρειάς να κατεβάσει τα νεροπίστολά του.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ελα γραψε με και μενα στα ΚΑΠΗ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KYROS

Δείτε και εδώ 

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=381501#381501

----------


## silicon

ωραια,commando διορθωνω τον πανο και ξαναρωταω,εσυ στην χεστρα την βγαζεις συνεχεια;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Τα πιο ωραια στην τουαλετα συλλαμβανονται!!!!!Βλεπε ενα τυπο που βγηκε απο το μπανιο φωναζοντας Ευρηκα-Ευρηκα!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## urbanmyth

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Πολυ καλο απλα απορριπτω την λυση του θεμοστατη οικιας καθως θελουμε κατι που να "πιανει" πολυ γρηγορα την μεταβολη θερμοκρασιας της cpu.Σε νεες μητρικες αυτο το κανει μονος του ενας winbond controller αλλα σε παλια board μονο αν χωσεις εναν αισθητηρα πολυ κοντα στην ψυκτρα θα βοηθησει.Ενα τετοιο διμεταλικο θερμοστατη εχωσα και εγω αναμεσα στην ψυκτρα.
> Καποιοι παλιοι θα θυμουνται ενα board που ειχε αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας ετσι και σφηνωνε αναμεσα στην ψυκτρα,ενω αλλα τον ειχαν απο κατω απο την cpu.
> Ο οικιακος θα εχει ενα lag...αλλα αν ρυθμιστει χαμηλα και μπει κοντα γυρω στη cpu θα ειναι καλυτερα πιστευω.
> Ζητουνται παντως διμεταλλικοι 20-30 Κελσιου μπορει να βρει κανεις?Δεν βρηκα εγω.
> To μοντελο του θερμοστατη ειναι CR ( οποιος θελει να αγορασει)
> http://www.pepiusa.com/modc.html
> Aυτοι οι κωλοαμερικανοι λενε οτι εχει απο 5-200κελσιου αλλα δεν βρισκω στα μαγαζια.
> ...

----------


## commando

ok φιλε θα κοιταξω σε πρωτη ευκαιρια προς το παρον με το 35 βαθμων πανω στην ψυκτρα του AMD500 δεν εχει κολλησει με καποιες ζεστες που εχει κανει τελευταια!Αν βρω25αρι θα ενημερωσω.

----------

